# Question about syncing facebook contacts



## sLpFhaWK (Sep 23, 2011)

I currently have 112 # 's in my phonebook, and 400 friends on facebook where most of those 112 are also a part of.

I want to sync my FB contacts to my phone, but ONLY the ones that are in the phone book already. Names are all exact etc is there a way to do this? The reason I ask is I don't want 400 people in my damn phone book just the #'s i have w/ updated photo's for caller ID etc.

Possible or no? There used to be an app for the iphone called FeX that did what I wanted. If there is one on the market please point me to the right direction.

thanks in advance!


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

In the contacts app, hit menu, display options and click the Facebook drop down. UN check the all contacts option under Facebook

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sLpFhaWK (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks Mikey. I unchecked the box but non of my FB contacts are being synced after I installed 1.3 of Unleashed. ill remove teh account and try again.


----------



## sLpFhaWK (Sep 23, 2011)

yeah still not working. bleh


----------

